

Show HN: Knock to fake an in-come call - phatle
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/knocktocall/id854896251?ls=1&mt=8

======
nemasu
Heh, interesting. Is the knock detected by mic or gyro?

~~~
phatle
By gyro and an algorithm. Thank you for your downloading.:)

